# Maypops



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Went by one of my orchard grass and fescue mixed fields and it is full of maypops or passionflower(which ever is the correct name). This is a new field I took over this year and has an excellent stand of grass but it is over run with weeds. I am getting ready to spray grazon p and d if it will ever quit raining as the horsenettle is ready to bloom. Maypops are not listed on the label of grazon but I wonder if it will kill them. My local fertilize dealer said to try some remedy mixed with the grazon. The maypops are about 12 to 15 inches tall. Any ideas on what would be best to control them? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Hayden, I thought you wuz talking about the tires on my trailer......and don't be doing no off label spraying....just teasing ya, I ain't never had real maypops only tires....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayden....those Maypops are a strange ornamental. I have been dealing with them for about 5-6 years. The only thing that I found that will eradicate them is Milestone.....and sometimes it takes several seasons of spraying to do it. I had one area that I sprayed with Milestone and none ever came back. Then I have other areas where this will be my third season spraying Milestone and they keep coming back BUT each year there are significantly less plants. They are a nightmare that you will need to invest time and money into. I just spray once per season and that seems to control them....and steadily reduce the population. I did use P&D and it killed the surface plant but it came back from the root culm. You can control it with 2-4d even... but they just come back.

Regards, Mike


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We can't get milestone anymore up here we use stinger now expensive but effective like milestone. Sounds k ike those maypops r like our canadian thistles. Good luck


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

From everything I've read canadian thistle is a lot easier to control than those maypops. Never dealt with maypops but did have 52 acres of canadian thistle on the property we bought right next to the home farm that the previous BTO couldn't be bothered to control. Spray early in the spring while they are small with 2-4d and surfactant than leave em alone for two weeks, don't even drive on em to spread fertilizer and after 3-4 years the thistle will be gone.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

What would be the best time to spray them? They are about 12 to 15 inches tall now. Should I clip the tops off them and let some tender regrowth come back before I spray or go ahead and spray them now? Should I be concerned about the dead plant getting baled up in the grass, this hay will be going in small squares, or will it pretty much disappear before I take second cut off.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I read that it was best to spray before blooming. There is quite a bit of residual with milestone. You just have to weigh the good and the bad and see how it will fit in with your program. For me, I had to get control of this nuisance before it got totally out of control.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

There not blooming yet so I will plan on spraying them just as soon as possible if this rain will ever stop. I'm like you, I need to get rid of these things before they spread any more. I wonder if the milestone will take care of the horsenettle too or if I need to still spray grazon p and d for them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I understand that horsenettle has the best response to Grazon P&D....

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I understand that horsenettle has the best response to Grazon P&D....
> 
> Regards, Mike


 That's what I thought. I guess I will have to spray both, just more trouble and cost more $.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Is there a good stand of grass in the field you want to apply tons of residual . ive seen where the weeds got killed and all that was left is bare ground and to much residual to plant anything and yes seedling grasses will die from to much of these residuals


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Is there a good stand of grass in the field you want to apply tons of residual .


Where did this "tons of residual" come from?.....Cline reads and follows labels. There will be no "tons" of residual with proper application. There is some, but nothing that is not completely manageable if one follows labeling. I have used both Grazon P & D and Milestone. Matter of fact, I have a tremendous stand of alfalfa on its 2nd year where I used Grazon P & D 2 years in a row before planting the alfalfa to get rid of horsenettle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree cline is very conscious of residuals and does it right.. what I honestly meant to say I would not want to spray those products if I did not have a good stand of grass for us it is just 45 days away from re seeding time


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Have a happy fourth endrow. 

Regards, Mike.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Vol this is what I'm doingon holiday


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Thanks Vol this is what I'm doingon holiday


Know what you mean endrow, I am working myself. That's a nice looking stand of alfalfa. Sure hope you can get it up in good fashion.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> Thanks Vol this is what I'm doingon holiday


 Wish I was doing that today....sure beats sitting in the house watching downpours come and go every 20 minutes.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Know what you mean endrow, I am working myself. That's a nice looking stand of alfalfa. Sure hope you can get it up in good fashion.
> 
> Regards, Mike.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Gotter baled


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Gotter baled


Good for you man....I wish we could getter done here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

This is out of line and tacky, but I can't resist.

When my second son was fairly young he used the word MAYPOPS to describe his truck tires. The ones that had a fighting chance of survival were called maypops. The ones that were sure to die were called willpops.

Still laugh every time I think about it.

Don't know what a weed by that name is.

Sorry for the humor.....naw not really. Grin

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Texasmark said:


> This is out of line and tacky, but I can't resist.
> 
> When my second son was fairly young he used the word MAYPOPS to describe his truck tires. The ones that had a fighting chance of survival were called maypops. The ones that were sure to die were called willpops.
> 
> ...


I thought this thread WAS about tires...


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I also thought about tires!! What is a maypop? Can someone post a picture?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I also thought about tires!! What is a maypop? Can someone post a picture?


It's a ornamental vine imported into this country.






Regards, Mike


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> It's a ornamental vine imported into this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the video. Now I know what you guys are fighting.

Mark


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks mike I don't guess we have those in Bama yet!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep your fingers crossed....I never saw them until about 5 or so years ago.....just showed up out of the blue. When the fruit gets mature you can here them pop under the tractor tires in a open station.

Regards, Mike


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I spoke to soon!! Finally got to do first cut on a new field today and I saw 3 different groupings of these things!! I couldn't believe it!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I spoke to soon!! Finally got to do first cut on a new field today and I saw 3 different groupings of these things!! I couldn't believe it!!


I thought you prolly had em....just ain't never been a lookin for em, we don't see em alot but they're around...


----------

